# fishing laws



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

not a boating question but can anyone tell me what the law is with regards fishing and if a licence is needed?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bobbylennox said:


> not a boating question but can anyone tell me what the law is with regards fishing and if a licence is needed?


I've given you your own thread

I have no idea about fishing though - I dare say someone else will


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I fopund this article on the web:

Fishing licences in Spain (Catalunya)
Spanish fishing licences are not valid for the whole of Spain. Each region has it's own fishing licence and if you wish to fish in more than one region you will need a valid fishing licence for each region. For example: in Catalunya, you will require a licence from the Catalan authorities. It is not valid in any other region. 

In Catalunya the fishing licence is available from several outlets and costs a little over 14 euros. If you wish, it is possible for you to arrange your spanish fishing licence for the Catalan area online. The application form is in English. 

Applying for your fishing licence is easy but the instructions for printing your licence are not so clear. We can guide you through the process to make it as easy as possible. Are you ready? 


follow the link above (a new window opens) in the top right of the page you will see "You can apply by Internet - Fill in and send the form". Click on the button. 

On the next page you will see "Identify yourself". Ignore it. You do not need it. Just fill in all of your details in the appropriate boxes.When you have entered all details, click the "Send application" button at the bottom of the page. 

A new page will load in the existing window showing the details you entered. In the bottom section you will see a logo for the "La Caixa" bank. Clicking on it allows you to pay over the internet in secure mode. A new page from the "La Caixa" bank opens. 

Fill in your credit card details and press the continue button. The next page asks for your 3 digit code onthe back of your credit card. Enter it and submit. 

You will then get a page confirming payment pending. Wait until payment has been taken from your bank account and then follow the next steps... 

This part of the process is not in English! It is not difficult. Follow this link.... Fill in the details in the following order... 


NIF/NIE/Passaport * = Your passport number as entered on the application form. 

Número de llicència = Licence number - you don't know this yet. Leave it blank. 

Data de naixement * = Date of birth. Use dd/mm/yyyy format. 

Tipus de llicència * = Type of licence applied for. Select the "Llicència de pesca recreativa" Option. 

Click the "Cerca" button. 

A new page opens. On the top half is a button named "Impressio llicència". Click it. 

A new window opens and if your application has been completed and your licence is issued, then you can now see, save and print your licence. It is pdf format. If the application has not yet been completed, wait a day or two and then repeat this part of the guide. If you save it to disk, you will need to use your browser to open it and you will need acrobat reader installed. 

Don't forget to take it with you! HAPPY FISHING.

The link to the site is

Spanish fishing licence


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Full details of regulations in Andalucia here:

Fishing - Rural Tourism in Andalucía, Southern Spain

Though I'm pretty sure most of the people I see catching their dinner off the Puerto Real-Cadiz bridge don't have marine licences.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& you also need a different licence depending on whether you are shore fishing, sea fishing , fresh water fishing. I'm sure there's a 4th but can't remember it.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

thrax said:


> I fopund this article on the web:
> 
> Fishing licences in Spain (Catalunya)
> Spanish fishing licences are not valid for the whole of Spain. Each region has it's own fishing licence and if you wish to fish in more than one region you will need a valid fishing licence for each region. For example: in Catalunya, you will require a licence from the Catalan authorities. It is not valid in any other region.
> ...


Just a quick add to, make sure you state where you want to fish, either river, sea or lake, as if you buy the wrong licence you will be liable if caught fishing say on the Ebro with a sea licence a whacking sum, over 400 euros, payable on the spot. 

Also if you are fishing on the Ebro, (usually folk come for Catfish) remember if you are seen throwing any size catfish back by the Medi Ambient / Rural Agents you will incur a huge fine well over 1000 euros for your lack of ecological consideration. Catfish are considered vermin and therefore are not to be released upon capture but killed. Now as a fisherman that might make you baulk, but hey, that is the law and they stick to it so either don't get spotted or if they are around land the blighter and let them do the biz, (they will shoot it usually). Oh and don't eat the fish caught in the Ebro they are contaminated with mercury amongst other things, courtesy of Franco. (it is still a problem and will be for several decades to come).

Also if you are going to bring over your boat you must register it and have insurance, it cannot have a powerful engine on it either, added to this you may be require to prove you are capable of navigating the river safely.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

> Holders of an existing foreign licence will not be required to take an exam in Spanish and may obtain a fishing licence online from Telelicencia.


Sea and Freshwater Fishing on the Costa del Sol - AngloINFO Costa del Sol (Spain)


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, if you are using one of the thousand or so fishing guide companies that litter the banks of the Ebro (if you are coming this way) please, please, please check they have insurance. Do not take their word for it, ask to see it. Several disreputable folk who run businesses on the river will tell you they have licences and insurance and will offer to get you a fishing licence etc but then when the rural agents come round they tell you to say you are a mate and not a paying customer. Basically if you have an accident with them you are beggared. 
Add to this make sure you insist on jackets, the River Ebro has some serious under currents that will exhaust even the best swimmer within minutes so you will need all the help you can get to stay afloat in the event of falling in. 

The police / bombers we have seen rarely pull anyone out alive of the river if they went in without a jacket on. 

And bring lots of serious mozzie repellant etc and/or a mozzie net to drape over you when you are fishing.


----------



## waaaarthog (May 30, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> Oh, if you are using one of the thousand or so fishing guide companies that litter the banks of the Ebro (if you are coming this way) please, please, please check they have insurance. Do not take their word for it, ask to see it. Several disreputable folk who run businesses on the river will tell you they have licences and insurance and will offer to get you a fishing licence etc but then when the rural agents come round they tell you to say you are a mate and not a paying customer. Basically if you have an accident with them you are beggared.
> Add to this make sure you insist on jackets, the River Ebro has some serious under currents that will exhaust even the best swimmer within minutes so you will need all the help you can get to stay afloat in the event of falling in.
> 
> The police / bombers we have seen rarely pull anyone out alive of the river if they went in without a jacket on.
> ...


How very,very true. Excellent advice, start to finish.


"disreputable folk" You are FAR too kind, some are much worse, many are inexperieced dreamers, few work that often, but they are the ones you want. 

The Mossos D'Esquadra and rurales/forestales hand out still fines to illegal fishermen enthuasticaly, will confiscate all equipment and cars till fines, often in 4 figures,are paid.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

waaaarthog said:


> How very,very true. Excellent advice, start to finish.
> 
> 
> "disreputable folk" You are FAR too kind, some are much worse, many are inexperieced dreamers, few work that often, but they are the ones you want.
> ...


Why thank you, I could name quite a few of the disreputable folk but won't I am sure those that are thinking of coming out here will be able to work out who is a good guide and who isn't using a few investigative powers.

As for the Mossos etc, well they have to fund their christmas bash somehow, can't be expected to do any real work, like catching criminals, ooohhhh no, that wouldnt do would it. No, just harrass the extranjeros and touch them up for some money, that's the ticket. 

Waste of air the lot of them, when I called the Mossos last to report would be burglars trying to get in to my compound they said I had to wait till they had actually done something before they would help me. They then warned me if my registered gaurd dogs bit anyone they would shoot them. Add to this, a friend of mine saw off 3 eastern block gypsy's from his land, who promptly called the Mossos on him and told them he had threatened them with a gun, (he doesnt have one), they stormed up the mountain and arrested him at gun point whilst the gypsy's sat in the bar down the road laughing their heads off about it. They held my friend for 2 days in a filthy cell and only by the grace of god and neighbours watching his place did he come home to his possesions in place and not in a flat somewhere in the eastern block.


----------



## waaaarthog (May 30, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> Why thank you, I could name quite a few of the disreputable folk but won't I am sure those that are thinking of coming out here will be able to work out who is a good guide and who isn't using a few investigative powers.
> 
> As for the Mossos etc, well they have to fund their christmas bash somehow, can't be expected to do any real work, like catching criminals, ooohhhh no, that wouldnt do would it. No, just harrass the extranjeros and touch them up for some money, that's the ticket.
> 
> Waste of air the lot of them, when I called the Mossos last to report would be burglars trying to get in to my compound they said I had to wait till they had actually done something before they would help me. They then warned me if my registered gaurd dogs bit anyone they would shoot them. Add to this, a friend of mine saw off 3 eastern block gypsy's from his land, who promptly called the Mossos on him and told them he had threatened them with a gun, (he doesnt have one), they stormed up the mountain and arrested him at gun point whilst the gypsy's sat in the bar down the road laughing their heads off about it. They held my friend for 2 days in a filthy cell and only by the grace of god and neighbours watching his place did he come home to his possesions in place and not in a flat somewhere in the eastern block.


Yes, a lot of stories that they are more aggressive near the end of the month.

Your dress, appearance and manner counts for a hell of a lot with them.

They have just taken over policing for the river

They are seriously corrupt, already, but as it is Locals looking after Locals, it is worse than the Guarda who at least, are all from different areas of Spain.


----------



## theshaftwis (Sep 3, 2011)

any good fishing spots in cantabria


----------

